# First convention woop woop!



## Felicia Mertallis (Dec 29, 2008)

Im goin' to Further Confusion!
And its my first convention ever. /party streamers go off/
 Woop woooop.

Anyway, I want to meet other artist furs at my level and engage in crappy art trades.
You can find me in the artists room maybe.
But I'll be wearing my fursona badge and I'm almost %100 sure I'm going to be the only female furry at the convention with a chelsea haircut.

Find meeee!


----------



## Uro (Dec 29, 2008)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> Im goin' to Further Confusion!
> And its my first convention ever. /party streamers go off/
> Woop woooop.
> 
> ...



Enjoy, I had an amazing time at my first con (MFF08). Just beware of the weird people with the puppets. I learned if you don't acknowledge them they go away rather quickly.


----------



## Ship-Wreck (Dec 29, 2008)

FC is going to be my first convention too. ill be selling a couple hours per day in the furry market place


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Dec 30, 2008)

Shall be my first as well. Driving over 10 hours to get there woot! Less then a month away and I cant wait.


----------



## TDGSeal (Dec 31, 2008)

I wanna go to a con.... *whimpers*


----------



## Dragoninja (Jan 1, 2009)

FC's gonna be my first Furry convention. I'm excited. I hope to meet a lot of furs there. ^-^


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 1, 2009)

Watch out for con AIDS :V .


----------



## OCAdam (Jan 1, 2009)

Dragoninja said:


> FC's gonna be my first Furry convention. I'm excited. I hope to meet a lot of furs there. ^-^


 
I think that it's practically impossible to not. 

Now only if I had the money and permissions to get myself at one of the conventions... my main permissions problem lays with distance (yay for gas costs, even though it's getting cheaper to buy). Well, I'll be close to pretty much any Colorado convention when I move over there soon, so that should be taken care of easily.


----------

